# Snuggie



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

Has anyone supplemented their heating this year with a Snuggie? Curious in knowing of any experiences with it.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Snuggies? No! just like scented candles, No! Waffles, Yes!
http://www.amazon.com/2-ist-Mens-Waffle-Underwear/dp/B000S8XJPW


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Betch ya don't know what a block heater is?


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Is it the stuff you put in the washing machine on the rinse cycle?

http://www.amazon.com/2-ist-Mens-Waffle-Underwear/dp/B000S8XJPW


> http://www.amazon.com/2-ist-Mens-Waf.../dp/B000S8XJPW


........:laughing:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Waiting for a couple more contestants.:whistling2:


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is the Snuggie link: https://www.getsnuggie.com/flare/next?tag=os|af
Any thoughts?


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

yuri said:


> Betch ya don't know what a block heater is?


I give up. What is it?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Buy Montreal Canadiens Knit Toque in Canada - Canoe Shopping


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

My truck use to have one.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah, you use a block heater to plug in your electric car. :laughing: We use them all the time here in Alberta.

As far as using Snuggies go, we tend to wear sweatshirts and have a couple of blankets laying on the couch. You could make your own snuggie by taking an old blanket and stapling or sewing parts of it together.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

*"You could make your own snuggie by taking an old blanket and stapling or sewing parts of it together."*

Awe come on now, sewing and stapling? Red Green duct tape is my favorite!:no:

Did ole Ralph finally drown himself in a pool of beer?:jester:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually we made something like that for scuba diving
That way we can change clothes without anyone seeing us


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

I included Snuggies in my load calc.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

yuri said:


> *"You could make your own snuggie by taking an old blanket and stapling or sewing parts of it together."*
> 
> Awe come on now, sewing and stapling? Red Green duct tape is my favorite!:no:
> 
> Did ole Ralph finally drown himself in a pool of beer?:jester:


Good idea. You can now get duct tape in a variety of colours to complement your home made snuggie.


And Ralph, no, he is still floating around somewhere. At least he is no longer harassing the less fortunate.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Do you have to wear your jammies under the Snuggie? 

There used to be a product similar to this but it was more like a sleeping bag style blanket. You had to fumble with the snaps and figure it out. It was warm, but a PITA to snap it together the right way. 

The Snuggie looks comfy, but it seems like it would be dangerous going up and down stairs with it on.

It reminds me of the clothing monks wear in a monastery. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Snuggie? Is that like a wedgie?:huh:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Snuggie?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Does that come with the light saber too?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Snuggie?


 

How did you find that pic of me ?? That's a popular 1 :thumbsup: That saber is how I clean/ clear sewer drains


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Probably a great way to stay warm while sitting in a chair reading a book, or on the sofa reading or watching TV.

Although a sweater would do the samething.

Take notice, they don't tell you to wear it to the bathroom to stay warm.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

mjbxx said:


> Can we stay on topic?



Dude, this is an HVAC site, not a fashion page for Monk's robes.

No offense but your post is fair game, It would be like asking an engine question on a fashion site.


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Dude, this is an HVAC site, not a fashion page for Monk's robes.
> 
> No offense but your post is fair game, It would be like asking an engine question on a fashion site.


Dude back at you. Fair enough. Then what was that crap all about in your "funnier" post? The hypocracy of it all. And please, not another history lesson. Are you saying that it is ok for you to post about non HVAC issues and no one else can? Unbelievable.


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Dude, this is an HVAC site, not a fashion page for Monk's robes.
> 
> No offense but your post is fair game, It would be like asking an engine question on a fashion site.


One other point. My legitimate HVAC post regarding "Evaporator Coil Cleaning" has received 60 views and and three replies and the "Snuggie" post has near 160 views and 22 replies to this point. Why is that? Could it be that some don't mind an off topic post now and then? At least the post had someting related to heating and comfort issues.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Are you saying that it is ok for you to post about non HVAC issues and no one else can?


This is NOMB, but I don't think he said you "can't" post it here, just that it's fair game if you do.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That picture came up when I searched for "snuggie, as did this one 

So like it or not they are on topic :laughing:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

mjbxx said:


> One other point. My legitimate HVAC post regarding "Evaporator Coil Cleaning" has received 60 views and and three replies and the "Snuggie" post has near 160 views and 22 replies to this point. Why is that? Could it be that some don't mind an off topic post now and then? At least the post had someting related to heating and comfort issues.


 

Ok , do you need any more replies about coil cleaning to get the count up ?? If so what would you like to know ??


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Dude, the post has so many views due to the humor of it, not the quality of the question. The contributors here need a little comic relief from time to time... just so happened that your post caught the attention of those who needed a little stress relief. That said, those of us that live in the warmer climate laugh at the snuggie commercials. IF we get cold we grab a blankie or put on the ugly sweater that our aunt gave us last Christmas.
But the duct tape solution does have merit... removable sleeves for when the weather warms up!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

To me, using the Snuggie would be more of a PITA than anything. You really can't walk in it - you see how long it is on that lady when she's sitting on the couch teaching the little girl to turn the page backwards in the book. 

Then they show people (kids?) roasting marshmallows around a campfire with the silly things on. Long sleeves, on kids, near a fire? What's wrong with that picture? (other than the fact that there are no Hershey bars or graham crackers in sight :no. 



> Could it be that some don't mind an off topic post now and then?


Mind? No, we don't mind an off-topic post ~OR~ a post that gets off-topic, like this one.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

They would probably have better sales if they used the Shamwow guy to promote it.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

beenthere said:


> They would probably have better sales if they used the Shamwow guy to promote it.


 

Billy Maze gets my vote:yes:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

And, they could make the snuggie out of the shamwow material. 

Just imagine THAT commercial. "Oh, no....you just got comfortable on the couch wrapped-up in your new snuggie, but now you need to urinate? No need to worrry......Introducing the new Shamuggie. It's so absorbant, there's no need to get off the couch."


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> And, they could make the snuggie out of the shamwow material.
> 
> Just imagine THAT commercial. "Oh, no....you just got comfortable on the couch wrapped-up in your new snuggie, but now you need to urinate? No need to worrry......Introducing the new Shamuggie. It's so absorbent, there's no need to get off the couch."


not to go any further off-topic, but THAT'S funny! roflmao

DM


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> not to go any further off-topic, but THAT'S funny! roflmao
> 
> DM



Hey DM--know why us Greeks don't use Oxi-Clean?


Because Oxi means 'No" in Greek.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

SULTINI said:


> I was in Greece once bet you' ve never been there and you are Greek.
> 
> PS Thought all Greeks were in the food business.


Na pas stou diavilo trilai'

Ima upou Corinth ca echo pai stin Allada.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> na pas stou diavilo trilai'
> 
> ima upou corinth ca echo pai stin allada.


what ???


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

kenmac, he basically told him to go to h3LL and that he's from Corinth and he's been to Greece.....

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I guessed that & I've never been to Greece :laughing:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

D M. Thanks for the interpertation.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

no problem, thank the lady i refinished this table for...
http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/unusual-antique-folding-table-refinish-40374/
she's Greek and translated for me. Po)

DM


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Na pas stou diavilo trilai'
> 
> Ima upou Corinth ca echo pai stin Allada.


Betcha can't say that fast 3 times.

(it's quicker to copy and paste it 3 times)


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> I guessed that & I've never been to Greece :laughing:


:laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbup:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> no problem, thank the lady i refinished this table for...
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f49/unusual-antique-folding-table-refinish-40374/
> she's Greek and translated for me. Po)
> 
> DM



Hey DM!

Is she good looking?:jester:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

she sure ....was 60 years ago! lol

DM


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Hey DM!
> 
> Is she good looking?:jester:


60 ? Forget it ! Your too old for her


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

This thread, almost has a chance at getting as many views as the Honeywell truesteam thread.


Almost.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> This thread, almost has a chance at getting as many views as the Honeywell truesteam thread.


:huh:

Haven't seen that one.....yet. Is it in the HVAC forum?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kenmac said:


> 60 ? Forget it ! Your too old for her



Hell I'm 57 going on 20 (wish I could convince m body of that) 0 sonuds good to me.

My grand parents wer tearin' up the bed sheets weel into their 80s.

Than my Grandpa left.


Know why?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> :huh:
> 
> Haven't seen that one.....yet. Is it in the HVAC forum?



Yeppers.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey guys!

Don't you think we need some cooler icons?:huh:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Like this?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Here it is.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

DangerMouse said:


> not to go any further off-topic, but THAT'S funny! roflmao
> 
> DM


 
DM, I agree that is really funny.


:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> Like this?


Ye-owaza!!!!:notworthy::clover::laughing:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Hell I'm 57 going on 20 (wish I could convince m body of that) 0 sonuds good to me.
> 
> My grand parents wer tearin' up the bed sheets weel into their 80s.
> 
> ...


 

Why were they tearing up bead sheets ?? They must have spent alot of $ on bed sheets..


No. I don't know why.. Why he left or, why they were tearing up the sheets ?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> grandpa came and he WENT:whistling2:


 

I'am kinda like you slow.. care to explain ? Take it easy now.. I'am only 15


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

better ask your Grandpa:thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> My grand parents wer tearin' up the bed sheets weel into their 80s.
> 
> Than my Grandpa left.
> 
> Know why?





> Why were they tearing up bead sheets ?? They must have spent alot of $ on bed sheets..
> 
> No. I don't know why.. Why he left or, why they were tearing up the sheets ?


:laughing: That's funny, I'm glad someone finally asked why.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> better ask your Grandpa:thumbsup:


better NOT!!! :no: :laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Scuba_Dave said:


> better NOT!!! :no: :laughing:



Yeah, us old guys like to brag:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

hvaclover

............you are one funny guy.......:laughing:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> hvaclover
> 
> ............you are one funny guy.......:laughing:


Call me Clover Yummy Mummy:thumbsup:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> hvaclover
> 
> ............you are one funny guy.......:laughing:


 

He's a Dirty old man:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

hvaclover said:


> Call me Clover Yummy Mummy:thumbsup:


 
I like lover better....................:laughing:


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

yummy mummy said:


> I like lover better....................:laughing:


 

Hey ! Don't get him started.:no:.. See how long this thread is


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> I like lover better....................:laughing:



UH-OH my **** is in the wind! My wife's reading over my shoulder!


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kenmac said:


> Hey ! Don't get him started.:no:.. See how long this thread is


This is the adult room kenmac. Shouldn't you be in the other room?:laughing: J/K


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i can't wait 2 more miles, i gotta go NOW!

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

OK that works too.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Friday night & you don't have a HOT date ??


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm married 30+ years ...


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

These days for clover. A hot date is heartburn. :laughing:


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

What in the world happened to this thread? Is there anyone out there who has utilized the Snuggie to offset heating costs? I'd like to know if the added expense of purchasing a Snuggie for next winter is warranted.


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

mjbxx said:


> What in the world happened to this thread? Is there anyone out there who has utilized the Snuggie to offset heating costs? I'd like to know if the added expense of purchasing a Snuggie for next winter is warranted.


ok ill chime in here i felt stupid when first saw this thread the day it was written because although i do know what a snuggie is in my wildest dreams i never would have thought to ask such a question on a diy repair thread site. so with that being said do you think it will actually work better than any blanket you already own, i doubt it. and i have looked at the snuggies online as my92 yr old mother was curious about them two things i noticed first there is no back to them ,they rely on your sitting down to warm your backside suppose your in a rocking chair, your ass would be cold. secondly as mentioned there long and i was afraid of my mom tripping on it when she walked around. so for me there a joke as is this thread.the fact that you felt the need to ask this question here puzzles me because the bottom line is only you can answer this question 
only you know how cold you can stand it in your house we certainly dont have that info. you will already be starting out in the negitive if you spend the money to purchase this gimmic. using blankets you already own would seem like the logical solution however this is america and you are free to waste your money as you wish. I know i do (yes i purchased the shamwow) and they do suck,but unfortunitly not liquids. have a blessed day


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Its a blanket, with sleeves in it.

If you have to justify buying it on weather or not you'll save money on your heating bill.

Don't buy it. Its just a Blanket.

You WON'T be warmer while cooking, showering, shaving, sleeping, washing dishes, dusting, vacuuming, washing floors, cleaning windows, doing laundry, etc.

It only helps to keep you warm while sitting down doing nothing(reading a book, watching TV).

This question would be better for a fashion site.

Buying a sweater and warmer slippers would allow you to be more comfortable while saving on your heating bill by turning your thermostat to a lower set temp.

5 bucks worth of caulk, and an hour or so of work will probably save more.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

kennzz05 said:


> I know i do (yes i purchased the shamwow) and they do suck,but unfortunitly not liquids. have a blessed day


Did you read about the Shamwow guy being arrested?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess if this thread stayed on topic it would be maybe ten posts long at the best.'

Hey did you hear about the new HIGH EFFICIENCY SNUGGIE?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it "green" and environmentally friendly? Made from recycled pop bottles I hope.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

No man, it's got a wood burning stove you belt to the back of it. No flue, 100% efficient !

Comes with a CO detector for every room.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

WARNING!!!

THE MANUFACTURERS OF SNUGGIE DO NOT RECOMMENDED THE USE OF TOBACCO PRODUCTS WHILE WEARING SNUGGIE.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Visit to the Snuggie factory


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Did you read about the Shamwow guy being arrested?


Yes. He beat up a hooker because she bit the shamwows tongue and would not release it. I suppose he won't be pitching any more products as a result. Ever see his "Slap Chop" infomercial? He figured that to just slap his troubles away, was the way to go.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

mjbxx said:


> Yes. He beat up a hooker because she bit the shamwows tongue and would not release it. I suppose he won't be pitching any more products as a result. Ever see his "Slap Chop" infomercial? He figured that to just slap his troubles away, was the way to go.


LOL... He'll probably still make another commercial or 2.

They still show his other ones.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> LOL... He'll probably still make another commercial or 2.


He could do one for tongue piercing products. Maybe put a tongue ring in every tooth mark the hooker put there.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

mjbxx said:


> What in the world happened to this thread? Is there anyone out there who has utilized the Snuggie to offset heating costs? I'd like to know if the added expense of purchasing a Snuggie for next winter is warranted.


Yer really serious?
You can't figure out for yourself is wearing something that keeps you warmer will allow you to turn down the heat & save money?

REALLY??? :laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

mjbxx said:


> What in the world happened to this thread? Is there anyone out there who has utilized the Snuggie to offset heating costs? I'd like to know if the added expense of purchasing a Snuggie for next winter is warranted.


When my daughters saw the commercial they said it just looks like a heavy bathrobe put on backwards...........lol

If you plan on staying in one position with the snuggie maybe you can turn the heat down........lol 

You can't be serious about asking this question...............lol


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Caution,,,,, snuggie not made for wearing while driving............http://www.autoblog.com/2009/03/15/psa-snuggies-and-driving-dont-mix/


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I think thats extra. LOL


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Lover, you are starting to get in trouble.....................:wink:


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

yummy mummy said:


> Lover, you are starting to get in trouble.....................:wink:


Story of my life....


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

christ this effin things still goin? well it does help keep your post count up
howdy: clover,and been, and the rest


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kennzz05 said:


> christ this effin things still goin? well it does help keep your post count up
> howdy: clover,and been, and the rest


you mean like this?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

BTW, how's mom and the kid doing?


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

This friggin post has morphed into a life of its own. LOL. :laughing:Foreign language lessons, S+M and what's next.:biggrin:

Hows the grandson and Mom doing clover?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

yuri said:


> This friggin post has morphed into a life of its own. LOL. :laughing:Foreign language lessons, S+M and what's next.:biggrin:
> 
> Hows the grandson and Mom doing clover?


 

Grand son ??


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't know he was that old.. I guess if everything goes well I'll get there


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kenmac said:


> Grand son ??



I'll pm you once I can type without becoming a raging maniac


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> I'll pm you once I can type without becoming a raging maniac


 

Just curl up on the couch with a snuggie & everything will be OK:wink:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Have you hugged your snuggie today. :laughing:


----------



## COBRA90GT (Apr 5, 2009)

On a related note, for those who follow G4 tv's Attack of the Show, they recently had a "sleeved blanket battle" segment. I couldn't help but think of that segment when I saw this thread title. Yes, a comparison test between the Snuggie, the Slanket, and the Freedom Blanket actually took place on the tv show:

http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/comedy/66445/Sleeved-Blanket-Battle.html


:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The last seconds are the best.

When he puts the bathrobe on backwards.

looks just like a shortened version of a snuggie. :whistling2:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The backward bathrobe was pretty funny. :laughing:

When they said they were going to 'put them to the test', I was hoping they would have to walk up and down stairs, use the bathroom, and actually try roasting marshmallows over a campfire without catching the sleeves on fire.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

And show them sitting on a sofa, and try to turn while sitting on the back of the snuggie and other ones.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd also like to see one of the actors have to jump up quickly from the couch and run across the room with one on, or just get out of it really fast. Because in real-life, especially if there are small kids in the house, the minute you sit down and get comfortable something happens and you have to jump up.


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

kenmac said:


> Just curl up on the couch with a snuggie & everything will be OK:wink:


Do I get a pacifier too:icon_cry:?


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> I'd also like to see one of the actors have to jump up quickly from the couch and run across the room with one on, or just get out of it really fast. Because in real-life, especially if there are small kids in the house, the minute you sit down and get comfortable something happens and you have to jump up.



Hey no offense. but I can't read this. Needs a few periods :huh:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry about that.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

SULTINI said:


> Thank you for the correction. I wish I had a dollar if I corrected every thing you typed or said wrong.


but you'd only have $1.00... which you now owe me...

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

how do you unsubscribe from threads again? lol

DM


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

COBRA90GT said:


> On a related note, for those who follow G4 tv's Attack of the Show, they recently had a "sleeved blanket battle" segment. I couldn't help but think of that segment when I saw this thread title. Yes, a comparison test between the Snuggie, the Slanket, and the Freedom Blanket actually took place on the tv show:
> 
> http://g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/comedy/66445/Sleeved-Blanket-Battle.html
> 
> ...


Finally, a post with scientific proof of the Snuggies heating and comfort levels as compared to other products. Disappointing results for the Snuggie and quite positive results for the Slanket. Are there any proud owners of the Slanket who can confirm these findings?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

mjbxx said:


> Finally, a post with scientific proof of the Snuggies heating and comfort levels as compared to other products. Disappointing results for the Snuggie and quite positive results for the Slanket. Are there any proud owners of the Slanket who can to confirm these findings?


You know, you can go out and buy some regular blankets. And have a taylor make you fitted ones.
For less then what they want for theirs.
Plus, they would be as heavey as you wanted then to be.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

People have never heard of sweatshirts....sweatpants...blankets :laughing:

But wait before you order............


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here is an entry I read in my great-grandmother's diary:

"Dear Diary, 
We're going on 22 days of sub-zero temperatures. If the Pony Express doesn't bring the Snuggies soon, we're all going to die."

See? Blankets have never worked as well as Snuggies.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> here is an entry i read in my great-grandmother's diary:
> 
> "dear diary,
> we're going on 22 days of sub-zero temperatures. If the pony express doesn't bring the snuggies soon, we're all going to die."
> ...


ROFL :laughing:


I remember when I was a kid. We had to walk to school. It was uphill in both directions. Sometimes we had to walk through 3 foot of snow.
And had to share 1 Snuggie between 3 of us.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> I remember when I was a kid. We had to walk to school. It was uphill in both directions. Sometimes we had to walk through 3 foot of snow.
> And had to share 1 Snuggie between 3 of us.


LOL 

........ That's the saddest thing I've heard all day. 

But, I bet you always came in first in the burlap sack races!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We had to walk to school too
Anyone within 2 miles of the school had to walk
These days kids don't even walk 20 yards to another house to a common bus stop. The bus stops at a house every 40 yards it seems


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I had to cross a ditch full of snow up to my waist twice and walk another half a mile to the community club to play hockey. Never made it past the 'B' team but had fun anyway. Dodged a few polar bears on the way home and never once complained.:boxing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I won't ask if the polar bears were wearing snuggies.

Was it pretty common to see polar bears where you lived?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

gma2rjc said:


> I won't ask if the polar bears were wearing snuggies.
> 
> Was it pretty common to see polar bears where you lived?


They were wearing quad Snuggies.

A sleeve for each arm/leg. Real expensive.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Lots of them just outside my igloo. :thumbup: Actually I have seen them in the wild in Churchill and on a trip I took WAY up North to Wager Bay in the Arctic.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wager_Bay


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> They were wearing quad Snuggies.
> 
> A sleeve for each arm/leg. Real expensive.


So all this time it hasn't been global warming killing the polar bears. They're just too warm from the snuggies.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Global warming, now that's an interesting topic. Read an article the other day, seriously, they have done a study measuring cow farts to see how much methane they produce. Apparently it is a major problem. Now some smart guy that invents the "gas trapper" could do real well $$$$$.:detective:

http://animals.howstuffworks.com/mammals/methane-cow.htm


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is an elite HVAC design, www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIKQDG4101A, which incorporates the superior heating/comfort levels of the Snuggie and the super absorbing powers of the ShamWow. This SnugWow should ease any and all concerns about the future of the Snuggie. The Snuggie will survive another heating season.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

Just came upon this article from a Montana newspaper:

HELENA, MT(AP) - Four tourists from southern Georgia were found mauled to death today in the Beartooth montain range 20 miles north of Helena. The bodies, discovered by Montana Wildlife officer Theodore Behr, were strewn about their campsite. All four were wearing the popular 'Snuggie' which apparently caused them to trip when they tried to flee from an attacking grizzly. Behr determined that the campers may have been distracted from the rampaging grizzly after the youngest camper's garment caught fire while attempting to toast a marshmallow. Behr, known as 'Teddy' to his friends, is cited as stating, "This is such a terrible tradgedy. If only they had thought to bring a sweater or jacket they might still be alive today."


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I knew it: Shamuggie, SnugWow, makes perfect sense. Too bad about the campers. I think this snuggie biz is a bit ridiculous. Dress up the whole family and look like you joined some strange cult IMO.:notworthy:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My wife bought the Sham Wows
I haven't tried them yet
I told her if she wants a snuggie I'll giver her a snuggie :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Here's more to that article about the Grizzly Bear:

HELENA, MT (AP) - Ranger Behr was sickened by the tragedy. He was quoted saying, "Incidents like this are fairly common in these parts. Grizzly's don't generally stop mauling their victims until they tire themselves out. In this case however, we believe the bear was distracted before the end of his tirade. We believe this because other campers in the area witnessed the grizzly chasing a sheep wearing fishnet stockings and high heel shoes."


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

and even more:

*GEORGIA POULATION DECREASES BY FOUR*

(continued from page 11) Though the grizzly could not be reached for comment, neighboring campers reported hearing the bear as saying, "Hmmm.. they _do_ taste like chicken." 
Wildlife officials plan to try and capture the animal with sheep-scented Shamwow towels in hopes that the creature will consume the highly absorbant cloths. This should lead to bloating the bear's stomach, thus preventing him from be able to ingest more visitors to the Big Sky state.
In a related story, the Snuggie Corp. has issued a statement saying their product is perfectly safe when used with the proper accessories, such as the 'Snuggie Sleeve Extinguishers' and the 'Snuggie Outdoor Freedom Leg' attachments.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

...................:lol: :laughing: roflmao.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

....................The End?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Scuba Dave, is this the Post-mortem Snuggie?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Thats what happens when you cross a Snuggie with a hoody. LOL


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

Scuba_Dave said:


> :laughing: :thumbup:


I don't know about failure here. This person appears warm and content with the Snuggie. Looks like a PASS to me.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Snuggies are a terrorist threat


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

> Thats what happens when you cross a Snuggie with a hoody. LOL


You get a 'Snoodie' or a 'Huggie'. Oh, wait. A Huggie is a diaper. That would have to be another thread. 

Unless they put a liner made of Huggies inside the Snuggie. Nah, that's a crappy idea.



:laughing: :thumbup:









PERFECT!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe that's why he looks so happy
He's wearing an adult diaper & just relieved himself :laughing:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

He'll have to keep the baby nearby to have someone to blame for the smell. LOL


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

.......:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: roflmao

Imagine walking through a dark parking lot at night and seeing that. Holy $#!+, it would scare the heck out of me.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It looks like a C-section gone awry. lol


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

**** Snuggie


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Where do you guys get these pictures? They're so funny.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

The force is strong with this snuggie


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Oops


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

And it's a FAKE/IMPOSTER!!!



> *Slanket General Description*
> 
> Slanket came first and Snuggie came along with a cheaper imitation.
> Much bigger than the Snuggie with bigger sleeves.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Well then I'm not buying either of them! Who wants to be caught wearing a Snuggie knock-off? 

"Ladies, in the 8:00 to 9:00 hour of QVC, we have Faux Snuggies. Or as we call them, 'Fauggies'. Tune in and order yours, supplies are limited".


----------



## mjbxx (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, people should stick with the original Snuggie for all their supplemental heating needs. Although some times bearing down off the beaten track, this is always what this thread should have been about.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i've used a similar product all my life.... but i've always called it a 'bathrobe'.... 
and it has the distinct advantage of NOT falling off when i stand up, AND it keeps my BUTT warm too! 
dressing warmer and lowering the thermostat will ALWAYS help keep costs down.
a backwards bathrobe with no tie is a pita IMHO. waste of money..... i'd never own one.

DM


----------

